# So..... my driver(S) quit today...



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

December 9th, we had our first storm of the year, one of my guys rolled one of my '06 Dodge 2500's on it's side going down the freeway in 2wd.

I had to get subs to fill in while that truck was in the body shop, and one of the subs worked great, so I hired him as a driver. He is a brother to my other employee.

My employee that rolled my truck ended up quitting right around Christmas. Not so much as quitting, but we agreed to part ways. He wasn't comfortable plowing anymore, and I felt he was fairly slow anyways.

We've had 4 plowings since then, and everything has been real good. 

Today I get a phone call, and the two of them have found new jobs. 

I understand, it's hard to live on 5-7 hours every 2-3 weeks, even if I do pay $25 / hour just to drive.

Last year, I paid them all winter to split firewood, but this last fall, the bottom fell out of the firewood pricing, and I only sold 1/2 of the wood that we had split, about 350 pickup loads.

I didn't have the cash flow this year because of the bottom falling out of the firewood, so I had ot lay the guys off. They were getting about $150 / week in unemployment.

One has gone to work for the local city as public works, the other got a temp job until March.

Now I have to either find drivers for the two other trucks I have, another '06 Dodge 2500 and 2007 3500, or else get a list of subs together, which will suck for parking these 2 trucks.

I can't really bail on the accounts mid season, although 1 motel I have is closing as of today, (1-29-10), and I have 3 other accounts that haven't paid since November.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

if they drive your truck theyre an employee.... and damn u got a $&)! storm of problems


----------



## HomeBuilder (Jul 19, 2007)

Don't bail on your accounts-they never come back, and you work hard to get them! If I can be of some help, get a hold of me- you should recognize my plow.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry for the misfortunes, but I got to ask, is there a question in there somewhere?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

jomama45;980218 said:


> Sorry for the misfortunes, but I got to ask, is there a question in there somewhere?


OOH, OOH, i know the answer, which should you do, hire new employees, hire subs, or let accounts go

-there are lots of potential employees out there, and i would have to imagine working for a couple hundred dollars a week is better then not at all

-lots of subs out there too, and many of them well work for cheap, and then you don't have wear and tear on your equipment

-don't let the accounts go, that kind of thing gets around, and you may find acquiring new accounts well be more difficult if you bail on these ones

good luck


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

LwnmwrMan22;980193 said:


> December 9th, we had our first storm of the year, one of my guys rolled one of my '06 Dodge 2500's on it's side going down the freeway in 2wd.
> 
> I had to get subs to fill in while that truck was in the body shop, and one of the subs worked great, so I hired him as a driver. He is a brother to my other employee.
> 
> ...


I have two Drivers quit on me last Month too, for not having enough work, but trust me; finding a new driver is a lot easier than getting a new account.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

pm sent.............


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

ferdinand711;980252 said:


> I have two Drivers quit on me last Month too, for not having enough work, but trust me; finding a new driver is a lot easier than getting a new account.


Very true. Tons of good people out of work. I was in a pinch myself for drivers and as a last ditch effort I posted an ad on craigs list. After weeding out the seedlings I found some highly qualified drivers. You should give that a try.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Same story here. Two of us are running a list meant for 6 guys
We have used Kiiji with good results for finding new drivers this year


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What your not asking for "Ok smart guys" to answer this post. On a serious note, we always look for guys that have full time flexible jobs. It's impossible to keep guys around when they only make money from plowing. Ask all of your friends and family first and then go to Craigs and Kijiji. Have the new employee come out and try him on a dry run before you hire him. Good Luck


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Like Dave said you need guys that have flexible jobs. Try school bus drivers. They usually work an hour or two in the am and pm. And if it's real bad schools are closed. Usually good, clean drivers in school buses.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

JD Dave;980331 said:


> What your not asking for "Ok smart guys" to answer this post. On a serious note, we always look for guys that have full time flexible jobs. It's impossible to keep guys around when they only make money from plowing. Ask all of your friends and family first and then go to Craigs and Kijiji. Have the new employee come out and try him on a dry run before you hire him. Good Luck


this!!!!
guys who work for themselves (carpenters, plumbers, roofers are perfect, cuz if it's snowing they probably aren't working, stuff like this where they can "take a day off" and do snow removal)

plus, they already know how to work hard and do a good job.
they cost more per hour, but they are worth it.

and they always show up, because it's like guaranteed money.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

Farmers are the best I think. They already have enough money to get through the winter being in the farming industry if they cash crop. They have ample experience with large equipment and most likely an A license too. Plus, I find they tend to be pretty honest people and are used to working independently.

Do you live in a rural area? 

I second the suggestion about finding people who already have a business of their own, or have their own source of income to get through the dry spells. How about a classified ad in the paper? 

Retired people are also an option. I think that as long as you don't have shoveling, that could work.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I have to agree about the Farmers.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

I like the farmer idea

Our supervisor is a Mennonite from Saskatchewan, ( can you get any more 'farmer' than that?). Call sign 'the Red-neck'. He loads the salt into the storage building with a Kubota and a snowblower. He's hung around for 6 years and holds the 27 hour record for plowing around this place


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Farmers are lazy.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;980369 said:


> Farmers are lazy.


You must have been talking to my exwife. :laughing:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Her mouth was full most of the time so she didnt do too much talking...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

LwnmwrMan22;980193 said:


> I understand, it's hard to live on 5-7 hours every 2-3 weeks, even if I do pay $25 / hour just to drive.


Can you really blame them... I wouldnt be sticking around either... You have to offer them some guaranteed income, weather they work or not.... You have to have some yearly contracts? My guy only put in 10 hours this week but I paid him well over double that....

I assume by your display name you do landscaping / maintenance... Sounds to me you just lost 2 good labours for that to...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;980375 said:


> Her mouth was full most of the time so she didnt do too much talking...


You really did meet her then. LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Didnt even have to buy her a drink...LOL.

My post about farmers being lazy was 2 part, but now I forget what I was going to type. 

On Edit-farmers generally have good work ethic, and are generally very careful with the equipment, unless they are cattle farmers AKA cowboys.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Pavers! Very flexible in the winter!

Pool Installers

Sounds weird, but alot of Catering businesses are slow in the winter.

Guys that just do landscaping. 

That covers the ones that work for us.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;980423 said:


> Pavers! Very flexible in the winter!
> 
> Pool Installers
> 
> ...


It would be alot easier if you just gave me the contact info for your good guys.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Post on Craigslist, interview carefully and you'll find your drivers, seems dumb to park two perfectly good trucks and pay subs so much more.......


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Triple L;980379 said:


> Can you really blame them... I wouldnt be sticking around either... You have to offer them some guaranteed income, weather they work or not.... You have to have some yearly contracts? My guy only put in 10 hours this week but I paid him well over double that....
> 
> I assume by your display name you do landscaping / maintenance... Sounds to me you just lost 2 good labours for that to...


Thats exactly how I am set up. Do you really expect guys to be loyal and available at your beck and call 24\7 with no guarentee. This year our first snow was Dec. 9th. our contracts start Nov. 1st, we usually have two events in November. Imagine these guys are hourly, and they have not earned any extra money for 6 weeks, yet have to be ready to come down and work as soon as they are called. Even with a guarenteed income I lost a fantastic driver 3 years ago, because he finally got a full time job in a field he loves. I totally understand that, thats why I like what LoneCowboy said, I try and find guys who work for themselves, and like the extra income because it pays really well. I have 30 guys with guarentee weekly pays, some as little as $75 to others with $300. I do not have much issue with guys not showing up. Of those 30 drivers 10 of them have been working for me over 15 years now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Where are you located? I'd be willing to sub, we lost one large account Dec 24 right before the big storm. Property management company called and said they couldn't pay what we originally agreed on, but would be WILLING to pay $35/hr. So I have 2 extra guys plowing which makes it nice for me but everyone is getting less hours plowing.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

This is why we put all of our shovelers onto stipend this year, keeps them with some income, which they are loving this year more then I would like, and they are happy when they come back in the spring. I like not having to worry about a workforce come April, training is a bit ch


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

im using out of work union carpenters, the guys are great, reliable, do a great job, and dont ***** about long hours.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

LoneCowboy;980344 said:


> this!!!!
> guys who work for themselves (carpenters, plumbers, roofers are perfect, cuz if it's snowing they probably aren't working, stuff like this where they can "take a day off" and do snow removal)
> 
> plus, they already know how to work hard and do a good job.
> ...


Add asphalt,concrete and stucco to that list most are also good hard workers.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Some quick background for the guys that said I should have been paying them some money year around.

I realize that.

In 2008 I was a solo op in the lawn care and broke my foot walking down the stairs of the house I've lived in for 30 years. I scrambled and found guys to work, even though it wasn't in the budget.

I knew 2 of the guys I wanted to keep around, so I talked my wife into letting me take a second mortgage on my house to the tune of $35,000. This was to increase my firewood business from 20-30 full cord per year (hobby) to a legit business of 100+ full cord per year.

As with any new business adventure it takes a while to make money at it, with the extra wood produced, it would mean that much more advertising, delivery costs, insurance, etc.

The $35,000 would basically cover wages, increase in work comp rates, production / delivery costs, and advertising.

The problem was when the bottom dropped in the firewood business last year.

We've been getting $350-400 / full cord for all oak firewood delivered and stacked. This last season guys were doing it for $150-200 per full cord. As with snowplowing, when the economy takes a dive, anyone with a truck and axe becomes a firewood producer.

Well, I sold about 1/2 of the wood, which covered 2 months worth of wages and expenses until then. I had to either lay the guys off from the firewood production, not make my house payment, or sell the wood below my cost / break even point, which would mean borrowing MORE money to pay them eventually.

I had to make the hard decision of laying them off, which I've always treated everyone like family, probably over paid, and was very lax on work schedules as long as the work got done.

I just flat out could not afford paying these guys to work anymore with the extra money tied up in the firewood.

I appreciate all of the help and PMs so far. I think what I'm going to do is place an ad on CL and a different fishing website I'm part of, see if I can get some guys that are self employed, flexible, whatever.

I'm going to post a base salary of $12 / hour, as I'm going to need some guys to mow in the summer, or in about 1.5 months I need some guys to help cut and split 50 full cord of firewood to replace what I did sell this last fall.

I'll post $12 / hour with a $3 / hour shift differential for overnight work. If you show up the first two snowfalls and plow and do a good job, you get a $3 / hour raise, so you're at $18 / hour. If you go 5 snowfalls and show up each time, do a good job, no complaints, you're going to get another $3 / hour raise and you're at $21 / hour, on payroll, no cash.

This way they know when it comes to summer work, they have a job at $12 / hour. If they can show up for the first 5 storms and do the work, they can be making $21 / hour.

I'll enlist some guys (subs) I know to take care of 1/4 of the accounts for the first couple of snowfalls so the new drivers can learn on the fly if they're not used to the area (learn where the accounts are) and get used to a V plow if they've never run one, then as they figure out what's going on, I can bring those accounts back onto my routes.

These other subs are guys I use when my drivers are sick or on vacation, guys that don't mind plowing, but don't want to every single storm.

This seems like a good plan. Can anyone shoot any holes in it for me?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Pristine PM ltd;980713 said:


> This is why we put all of our shovelers onto stipend this year, keeps them with some income, which they are loving this year more then I would like, and they are happy when they come back in the spring. I like not having to worry about a workforce come April, training is a bit ch


WoW Jon. Actually had to look that word up.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

haha, it works out for us. It is not technically a salary because if they work more then the hours that we expect them to over the winter we will give them a bonus in April.


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

JD dave is right I Would use his info see how that works.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Neige;980488 said:


> I do not have much issue with guys not showing up. Of those 30 drivers 10 of them have been working for me over 15 years now.


I thought your rule was, "3 strikes UR out" as I recall reading that in another post you made. Also, are the employees collecting Poggie while workin' for ya in the winter months?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

What point would you possibly have in asking a question like that Cre?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

If the numbers in your raises work out for you then fine, although I think you moving them along the payscale a little to quick. It takes time to train them to your way of doing business, and that should be accounted for.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;980943 said:


> What point would you possibly have in asking a question like that Cre?


Its a common system around here. I know of many contractors who like it that way, & so do the employees. Do you do it that way?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

creativedesigns;980937 said:


> I thought your rule was, "3 strikes UR out" as I recall reading that in another post you made. Also, are the employees collecting Poggie while workin' for ya in the winter months?


After rereading what I posted I should have said, I don not have the issue of my guys not showing. I do have an issue if they do not show up. As for guys on Poggie, yes I do and all their hrs are declared.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

creativedesigns;980956 said:


> Its a common system around here. I know of many contractors who like it that way, & so do the employees. Do you do it that way?


I felt like you were asking a leading question, that's all,


----------



## rugbyinthesnow (Dec 29, 2009)

$21/hour seems high for plowing snow. what is the average wage most of you are paying your guys?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I pay 1 guy $15 and one guy $20. Paid $18 to another guy last year.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

By using CL you will definetly get results but as I said you will need to weed out the seedlings. I had responses as "I drive a 4wd pickup truck and snowplowing should not be a problem". My ad was short and to the point:
"Per Diem driver needed for snow plowing/salting. Must have verifiable experience and clean drivers license. A copy of your driving record is a must, CDL is a plus but not necessary. You must live within 1/2 an hour to (location of truck) for obvious reasons. Due to spams, please email me your phone number/resume and I will call you back" 
One applicant did not have his driving record which is very easy to obtain. The reason he did not have it was because the license was suspended for DWI in a commercial vehicle and he was out of work because of that. Personelly I prefer someone with experience so they do not tear up the truck or cause property damage. I always tell my guys to go slow and easy, be alert, pay attention, I pay you by the hour. The faster they go the more likely something will break or be damaged. I have have been very lucky so far.
Hope this helps


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

when you say they "find new jobs""

if theyre plowing snow for you, thats not their main job then right?

in nj, ALL of our guys have other jobs.. no one could survive "hoping" to get a few storms here and there to plow for us :/ Of course they ALL know that if it snows, they cant go into their normal day jobs, if its a lot of snow most jobs close down anyway so its not like they lose out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

The driver that went to work for the city......

The problem here is, if you read up to my other post about the firewood business side of things you realize what happened.

He works part time for me, part time for his own lawn care / landscaping in the summer.

The problem came to surface when I put them on unemployment, and with him working only part time for me last summer, even with working full time last winter, he was only able to draw about $130 / week in unemployment.

My other driver than quit/was let go around Christmas, he's drawing about $350-400 / week unemployment.

If the driver that went to work for the city had worked for me full time last summer, he would be making enough on unemployment to pay for his truck. He's 19, lives at home still.

I placed the Craigslist ad today, along with a couple of other places. I've been telling everyone I can think of that I need some drivers, so hopefully I start getting some leads this week. The weather looks like it's going to hold off for now, so ........


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Getting worried with the snow coming down yet? If you need the NB stuff done just let me know. For some reason I bet you have it handled already by now though.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, I let my ad run on CL for 1 day, 24 hours.

I have 45 emails to wade through and phone numbers to call.

Many say they had experience, some even folllowed the directions in the email on what I wanted in the email.

Most are people living over 30 miles from me, but there are a handful that are somewhat local.

We'll be sorting through, giving prospectives a call and interviewing tomorrow / Wednesday in person.

And yes Dustin, I'm dreading the inch of snow that we have now. It sucks......


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

That's the best, you can be so clear in the posting and 90% of the time you get nothing but a resume. Some times the resume is made out to a company completely different too. Makes you feel like they really care!


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

LwnmwrMan22;983162 said:


> Well, I let my ad run on CL for 1 day, 24 hours.
> 
> I have 45 emails to wade through and phone numbers to call.
> 
> ...


one inch my arse... it's looking like they under forecasted this one by an inch or two looking at the radar. Good luck man.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

LwnmwrMan22;983162 said:


> Well, I let my ad run on CL for 1 day, 24 hours.
> 
> I have 45 emails to wade through and phone numbers to call.
> 
> ...


 You should copy & paste some of the seedlings. Wish I would have saved them.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Any updates? Hope it's all working out for you.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

The snow we had on Monday, I patched everything together from using one of my old employees for 5 hours, to subbing 6 lots to another contractor, to working a little extra myself, to having another contractor who's truck wouldn't start, jump in my truck once my old employee left to go to his new job.

Tonight I'll have 4-6 accounts subbed out, a friend of a friend (the guy that jumped in my truck to finish out my route the last storm) is coming onboard as a driver now. He was subbing for another company but only getting 3-5 hours of plowing a night. Here he'll get 5-8+ hours a night, for less money, but no costs out of his pocket.

I have another guy starting tonight, someone I've never met, just talked to on the phone, who plowed up until the first week of January. He was let go by his former boss because the boss kept shorting his checks, supposedly.

I know the first guy will work out, I've been around him for 3-4 years on different projects. He's actually the guy I use when I need snow hauled out, he's got a quad axle dump.

The second guy, it's a roll of the dice. I have no idea whether he'll work or not, but I also have 43 more emails to go through if need be.

I do have another guy that's about 5 miles from me that I called, but he's got a job interview tomorrow morning and wasn't available tonight. He said he'd call back tomorrow to see if the job was still available or not.

It sucks, we've had these little snowfalls pestering us this week, getting little things fixed on the equipment, trying to sell lawn services to new clients, plus we've been getting more calls for snow pile removal, since more and more parking spaces are being used up.

Sure it's nice for the money, but it would be nice to have time to sit down and talk with these guys face to face for an hour or so. I guess, like I said, I just have the one new guy I have never met, so if I can get all the projects done here quickly, I'll probably run down and meet him somewhere this afternoon, just to get an idea of where / what he's like.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

creativedesigns;980956 said:


> Its a common system around here. I know of many contractors who like it that way, & so do the employees. Do you do it that way?


Down here I know different guy's that plow snow for company's that are heavy equipment operators, gravel truck drivers with company's that do not do snow removal work from april to late november early december, then get laid off and go plow snow during the winter month's and are paid under the table.


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

CAT 245ME;987081 said:


> Down here I know different guy's that plow snow for company's that are heavy equipment operators, gravel truck drivers with company's that do not do snow removal work from april to late november early december, then get laid off and go plow snow during the winter month's and are paid under the table.


ssssssssshhhhhhhhh........LOL


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

So anyways, just got home from another 2" +/- snowfall this week.

Told the two new guys I would call them when it was time to go plowing, about 12:30 Friday morning.

Well, at 12:30 Friday morning we had BARELY 1/4", so I didn't call. 

I kept in touch with 2 guys that are subbing from me through this, eventually at 4:30 am I head out to take care of some sidewalks that are zero tolerance. At this point it's about 1/2", with a 1" triggerr, with another 1/2" predicted for the rest of the day Friday.

Well, I get to the first job and I get a report from one of the guys that there's an inch, +, and it's snowing like mad.

I'm now kicking myself for not just calling the guys in before I left, but that's too bad now.

I call the dumptrucking guy, he says " 'bout time you call, I've checked my phone 3 times thinking I missed your call".

I tell him sorry, didn't think we would even be going out.

Called the second guy, the guy that just plowed a lot for me and I thought did okay......... no answer.

I leave a message. It's 4:30 am.

He finally calls at 8:30 am, said "sorry, didn't know my phone was on roam at my Grandma's house, and it killed the battery". 

I said "Well, we're already done for the day" even though we weren't. I didn't want to deal with him right then.

He called back about an hour later, both times from a gas station, not his Grandma's house and said his phone is on the charger now, so he can get the phone call.

I said "well, I've already called 2 more guys. We'll see what happens".

Soooooo.... what do I do?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LwnmwrMan22;989328 said:


> So anyways, just got home from another 2" +/- snowfall this week.
> 
> Told the two new guys I would call them when it was time to go plowing, about 12:30 Friday morning.
> 
> ...


I've been through all of the cell phone stories, batteries dead, ringer was off, left it in my car. Find a new guy, if he's not smart enough to look after his phone on the first night he's not worth keeping.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JD Dave;989369 said:


> I've been through all of the cell phone stories, batteries dead, ringer was off, left it in my car. Find a new guy, if he's not smart enough to look after his phone on the first night he's not worth keeping.


x2, just had a guy who used the excuse, "i was at a party, and some ****** (i am quoting him) broke my phone" is that my fault? did you not see the snow coming down? Did I break your phone?, i believe his phone really was broke, still a lame excuse. I might give your guy a second chance but i would guilt the hell out of him and expect exceptional work from him!!!


----------



## stotts1 (Jan 4, 2010)

2COR517;980341 said:


> Like Dave said you need guys that have flexible jobs. Try school bus drivers. They usually work an hour or two in the am and pm. And if it's real bad schools are closed. Usually good, clean drivers in school buses.


bingo! i'm a school bus driver and have a decent list myself. i would defiantly suggest a school bus driver, usually have to have a VERY clean record and some sort of CDL's.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

LwnmwrMan22;989328 said:


> So anyways, just got home from another 2" +/- snowfall this week.
> 
> Told the two new guys I would call them when it was time to go plowing, about 12:30 Friday morning.
> 
> ...


Just my .02, Never leave your guy's hanging, if you say you will call at 12:30, then you should call them at 12:30 with an update. Put yourself in there shoes, (Geez, he said he would call.....what an A$#%%^&&). You kept in touch with the other subs but didn't bother with the 2 new guys.

What would you do if you where outside of a locked gate for 2 hours waiting to be let in? probably leave and not answer when the guy with the key called.

Good reliable people also like to work for good reliable employers.

Food for thought


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

hitachiman 200;989873 said:


> Just my .02, Never leave your guy's hanging, if you say you will call at 12:30, then you should call them at 12:30 with an update. Put yourself in there shoes, (Geez, he said he would call.....what an A$#%%^&&). You kept in touch with the other subs but didn't bother with the 2 new guys.
> 
> What would you do if you where outside of a locked gate for 2 hours waiting to be let in? probably leave and not answer when the guy with the key called.
> 
> ...


where our daily olympic temperature report on Canadian Weather?


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL, didn't't want to make you jealous.It's 16 in glorious sunshine


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

hitachiman 200;989873 said:


> Just my .02, Never leave your guy's hanging, if you say you will call at 12:30, then you should call them at 12:30 with an update. Put yourself in there shoes, (Geez, he said he would call.....what an A$#%%^&&). You kept in touch with the other subs but didn't bother with the 2 new guys.
> 
> What would you do if you where outside of a locked gate for 2 hours waiting to be let in? probably leave and not answer when the guy with the key called.
> 
> ...


You're right. I should have said "I'll call you at 12:30 IF it's time to plow" or something like "keep your phone next to you, if I don't call by 6 am, then we're not going out tonight".

Now, with that said, the second guy, the one that DID show up, said he woke up 3 times and checked his phone to make sure he didn't miss a call.

The guy that DIDN'T show, never said he woke up in the middle of the night, he had my phone number from calling 3 times earlier in the day. I know that myself, as well as others, I'll usually wake up 5-10 minutes before my alarm goes off.

Plus, I don't understand how your cell phone battery goes dead just because you're on roam. I've had cell phones for going on 15 years. I had one when you had to fix mount it into your vehicle. There's alot that doesn't add up.

Tomorrow I have a different guy starting. He can only work from 10 pm until 6 am. He already works for a different landscaping company, doing book work, but he's one of their backup plow guys and has plowed for 5 years.

He can keep his daytime job, and work more often for me, getting the extra walking around money.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

LwnmwrMan22;990079 said:


> I've had cell phones for going on 15 years. I had one when you had to fix mount it into your vehicle. QUOTE]
> 
> . . . and I thought I was the only dinosaur on plowsite:waving:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just hauled a bunch of nice Motorola stuff out of a rig I bought. I don't think that stuff even works anymore.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

heather lawn spray;990088 said:


> LwnmwrMan22;990079 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had cell phones for going on 15 years. I had one when you had to fix mount it into your vehicle. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

FYI, those old phones are worth a mint, they have a high wattage that gives them a great range, even now, those phones are used up north here in alberta, and a working one can net you $400-$500


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

I still have a couple of old bricks if anyones interested:laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

ok, you can make fun, But if you put them on kijii Calgary or Edmonton, and see how many replies you get


----------

